# HP 33 or Casio FX - Interpolation & Conversion



## Seafever (Jul 7, 2011)

I am starting to study for the fall ME Exam and looking at calculators. I am use to a HP48 with unit conversion buttons and interpolation program. Are there any NCEES legal calcs that perform these functions?

Please let me know what you all think?

Seafever


----------



## Peele1 (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Exam-day_polici...ator_policy.php lists the only available calculators.

The Casio has unit conversion.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2011)

I never bothered with the conversion on my calculator. Are you looking to change Imperial units to metric and then back to answer questions? FWIW, that's a BAD strategy.


----------



## Seafever (Jul 8, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I never bothered with the conversion on my calculator. Are you looking to change Imperial units to metric and then back to answer questions? FWIW, that's a BAD strategy.



Now that you mention it. I rarely use the unit conversion buttons on my HP. I think I am getting anxious because I am just now starting to gather my gear for the exam. I might look at the HP33 because I am use to HPs. I guess it really does'nt matter too much, I just need to start studying and working problems.

Thanks

Seafever


----------



## Clydeman (Jul 8, 2011)

Take a look at the Casio fx-115 ES. It has the largest display of any of the NCEES approved calculators.


----------



## Coastal Engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

Clydeman said:


> Take a look at the Casio fx-115 ES. It has the largest display of any of the NCEES approved calculators.


I bought a HP 35s and took my 10 year old Casio fx-115 as it was solar (just in case the batteries died in the HP). No problems learning the HP but I didn't even try to learn any of the advanced abilities such as problem solver either. Just get used to interpolating quickly for the steam tables and good luck.


----------



## Coastal Engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I never bothered with the conversion on my calculator. Are you looking to change Imperial units to metric and then back to answer questions? FWIW, that's a BAD strategy.


Agreed. Took the MERM as it is full of conversion tables.


----------



## Addison2481 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm an old HP hold out. I purchased the HP33 but did not like the layout or feel of the calculator. When they released the HP35, I picked one of those up to try. I would recommend it over the HP33 any day. Just has more of an HP look and feel. You can store equations in it such as interpolation. It's not like the HG48 by no means but it has some decent features for the RPN fans.

I just picked up a FX-115ES to try since it has a better equation solver in my opinion. The HP35 will do it as well, but the Fx is just more straight forward to work with. The FX-115ES cost $12.95 at Wally World so it's a inexpensive second calc. Good features for the price. It has a "Math" mode that lets you enter equations as you would write them. Kind of nice for basic calculus work. Just my $0.02


----------

